
The Science of a New Oven - zeristor
https://www.thenakedscientists.com/articles/interviews/science-new-oven
======
zeristor
Naked Scientists is an excellent Cambridge based Science podcast, seemingly
big in South Africa.

This item is about a nifty oven that has recently been invented that uses IR
sources with a black body temperature of 2000ºC, this halves the time it takes
to cook a chicken, sounds promising.

